
Ask HN: Advice for emigrating from Third World - barakathecat
Hello HN.  I am a software developer living in a Third World country.  I would like to migrate with my family to another country because the situation in our country has gotten worse over the past couple of months. I do not wish to raise our children in this environment and I don&#x27;t see things improving in the foreseeable future.  I also want to provide more options for our kids.  Dual-citizenship and passports will open doors for them in the future.<p>We are considering Australia and Canada, because we have family and friends there.  I want to ask for advice from anyone who&#x27;s made a similar move or anyone familiar with the situation in the above countries.<p>some questions
- what are the dev job prospects like in the above places?
- is hiring ageism widespread (I&#x27;m in my late 30s)?
- are there any particular places you&#x27;d recommend or avoid?
- are there other countries you think we should consider?<p>There&#x27;s lots of information out there but I want to hear your perspective.
======
zeveb
I have a sense that Canada is more multicultural & welcoming than Australia,
but it's only a sense.

Good luck!

